# Pics of the LGD's Protecting Their Charges...



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Nov 18, 2013)

Pictures of my two LGD pups guarding our goats while free-ranging. Toli is the spotted Anatolian female, 8 months old and 75 pounds. Diego is the white Pyrenees/ Anatolian male and is 10 months old and 95 pounds.  Love these two dogs!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 18, 2013)

What a beautiful setting.... and then there are the dogs!
PERFECT! 

My goats would love all those rocks and climbing things!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks Southern! The goats DO find it fun! The babies especially, they LOOOVE to play king of the rock and then jump off as fast and as high as they can, almost like they are trying to fly! LOL!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Nov 18, 2013)

And I am SOOO thankful to have them as there have been THREE mountain lion sightings just in the last couple months! And all of them were in this area!!!


----------



## babsbag (Nov 20, 2013)

What a drop dead gorgeous girl !!! And of course the boy is handsome too. Mountain Lions....YIKES.  I want to see pups one day down the road


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you!!! We absolutely love both of them. They both have such good but different qualities. I can't wait for pups too! 

Hehe I just found these one Babs, can you spot them? They're good with more than goats!


----------



## babsbag (Nov 21, 2013)

They are hiding in the shadows aren't they? Glad to see that they do well with poultry as well.  I am so happy that he is working out for you. If you ever do the hips please let me know. I would be devastated if he had a problem, but it would be good to know.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Nov 21, 2013)

I will definitely let you know if/ when we do them and what the results are.

Thank you so much, we love him!!!


----------



## goatboy1973 (Nov 27, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:


> Thanks Southern! The goats DO find it fun! The babies especially, they LOOOVE to play king of the rock and then jump off as fast and as high as they can, almost like they are trying to fly! LOL!
> 
> View attachment 170
> 
> ...


I have a tri-colored doe identical to the Nubie with the white abdominal band and frosted ears. She is a Genemaster/ Spanish cross doe. Our herd queen.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 19, 2013)

That's Incantation, I also have her half sister, they are almost identical! They are purebred Nubians out of an SG doe.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Dec 21, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:


> That's Incantation, I also have her half sister, they are almost identical! They are purebred Nubians out of an SG doe.


My herd queen had a daughter that looks just like her.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Dec 22, 2013)

Beautiful Beautiful dogs! Nice turkeys too!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Dec 30, 2013)

What terrific pictures - thanks for sharing!  Have you had a pretty good LGD experience with your turkeys?  We've been thinking about turkeys, so I was curious.  I'm thinking since our dogs are fine with chickens and guineas, turkeys would probably be ok...


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes, they are very good with the Turkeys. I've only lost one turkey since getting the puppies, and it was a baby turkey. However if I let the chickens free-range they will chase them, I haven't worked with them as much with the turkeys. Go figure.


----------

